# VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING!



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

I got this idea from another thread (FastGermanCar's to be exact). Try and find all the great VW commercials that we used to love before some of the stupid ones (i.e. The New Jetta, It's all grown up) Let's see how many we can find and how many good memories along with them! List of "looking fors" at the bottom. HELP OUT!!
*< MKIV*
Speed Racer GTI: http://www.eurotuned.com/media...e.mov
Golf "DaDaDa": http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...a.mov
Cabrio Moonlight Drive: http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...e.mov
*MKIV Golf/GTI*
"Mr Roboto" Golf: http://video.google.com/videop...wagen
GTI in Tree: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MngeZT8OW4
GTI Sand (You know your like this too







): http://www.eurotuned.com/media...d.mov
R32 Indy: http://youtube.com/watch?v=tKliBmpgtXA
R32: http://youtube.com/watch?v=jTel6nQOOmk
*MKIV Jetta*
Jetta Wedding Big Day: http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...y.mov
Jetta Shopping Cart: http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...t.mov
Breakin Grandpa Out: http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...a.mov
Jetta Sync: http://www.dcubed.com/dan/jetta.html
Passengers Wanted (Gotta Watch!): http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...e.mov
Spread The Joy: http://www.eurotuned.com/media...y.mov
Jetta "Autobahn": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...n.mov
Jetta "Cornering": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...g.mov
Jetta TDI "Shake": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...e.mov
Get Up And Go: http://www.angelimanhas.com/AngeliVW.wmv
Get Away With It: http://www.7mpictures.com/inside/movies/vw_hi.mov
*"Other"*
Beetle "No Touchy": http://www.eurotuned.com/media...y.mov
New Beetle "Squares": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...s.mov
Passat "Motion": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...n.mov
Passat "Torque": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...e.mov
Passat Wagon "5 Second Rule": http://www.sleepybunny.com/bab...e.mov
Baby drug by toy car (Not US): http://video.google.com/videop...wagen
Phaeton "Warp Speed": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...d.mov
Touareg "Light": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...t.mov
Touareg "Picture": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...e.mov
*MKV GTI*
Kids on Steps (New GTI DSG): http://youtube.com/watch?v=EDK...wagen
MKI meets MKV: http://video.google.com/videop...wagen
Frog (New GTI, unusually powerful): http://planetvids.com/html/VW-....html
New GTI "Singing in the rain": http://video.google.com/videop...q=GTI
New GTI "FAST: Windows Down!": http://video.google.com/videop...+fast
New GTI "FAST: Streamlined": http://video.google.com/videop...+fast
New GTI "FAST: Problem with Officer": http://video.google.com/videop...+fast
New GTI "FAST: Take Out": http://video.google.com/videop...+fast
New GTI "Unpimp Eclipse" (OH SNAP!): http://youtube.com/watch?v=KLk...-pimp
New GTI "Unpimp Focus": http://youtube.com/watch?v=rSv...-pimp
New GTI "Unpimp Civic" (It's Definetly Sucking!!): http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fyi...-pimp
Speedy Gonzalez Get Away Car: http://youtube.com/watch?v=vnBrBhyIHuc
Speedy Gonzalez Road Kill:http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y7aDtNFBzmw
Speedy Gonzalez Taunting: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ImSmCeUgJSI
New Golf "Welcome To The Family":http://youtube.com/watch?v=p8Fg3Ygntko
"Boys Who Are Men Already":http://youtube.com/watch?v=wBCVStguapg
*MKV Jetta*
New Jetta "Airport": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...t.mov
New Jetta "Independence Day": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...y.mov
New Jetta "Duvet": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...t.mov
New Jetta "Hosta": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...a.mov
New Jetta "Khaki": http://www.sweetrides2001.com/...i.mov
*Non-U.S. Vehicles*
The Route: http://video.google.com/videop...wagen
VW Polo "Bomb": http://wahoobudd.blogs.com/vw_20_b3.mov
Polo Landspeed: http://youtube.com/watch?v=tFYk3dleqZ0
Tiny Person Polo: http://youtube.com/watch?v=BfTurdyrUvA
Who else? Ideas to find certain commercials welcome too!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still looking for:
Guy licks car
Drumstick driver
Touareg in snow
Passat 4Motion
Get your own Passat
Crying Golf
New B6 Passat (All of them)
2001 Wolfsburg


_Modified by racingguy13 at 7:05 AM 3-25-2006_


----------



## Adam253 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (Adam253)*

why don't you post in the other thread? or better yet, just don't post at all?
mmk?


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

memories are ghey....j/k I love to see those old comm. reminds me of a more simple time


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (Adam253)*

AH! I remember those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_why don't you post in the other thread? or better yet, just don't post at all?

Too late now. I wanted to get a list going, the other thread was just about one commercial with other people adding in.


_Modified by racingguy13 at 7:44 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## avatar_re (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

Those were great!
I always liked The Big Day: http://media.eurotuned.com/vwc...y.mov


----------



## speedy841 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

2 threads about the same thing.


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

whatever, man
those are great commercials. the gti in the tree especially


----------



## speedy841 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_whatever, man
those are great commercials. the gti in the tree especially

They are great commercials, but I just don't understand why we need 2 threads about this topic. That's all I was saying, 1 thread with all the commercials in that one would be great.


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the UK dancing in the rain one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (speedy841)*

Like I said before the other post was made for just one commercial, but I wanted to get a whole list of them going. So when someone posts a link, I will repost it in my first post, so we get a list going. That way when your bored you can watch them all and get in a better mood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Oh yea those comm. are great does neone have the Toureag one where the guys are driving in the red jetta and get stuck in a pile of snow and then the same guys are dirving a Toureag and just blow through the snow....I miss that one...


----------



## GTI2005 (Dec 14, 2005)

i always liked the one where the guy dives in front of a shopping cart thats about to hit his vw.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTI2005)*

It was nothing specail but i always liked the Cabrio comm... where thwey were just driving at night with the top down...


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Later today or tonight, I will search for more commercials for the list. Im at work now, so kinda hard to search and this computer sucks to play vids. If any more are found, let me know the link!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

um, IB4TL.


----------



## sKasse (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Robman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robman* »_um, IB4TL.

If people werent such *****, this could be a good post.. Who wouldnt want an archived list of VW commercials?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (sKasse)*

I love the new ones... Not the new jetta ones... Those are ghey... 
The new GTI commercials are awesome, tho. Eithe "unpimp your auto" ones or the "fast" ones. I love 'em.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

yes i love vw commericials! the new ones are awesome.. the "UnPimp" your ride.. lol


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2486391


----------



## GTI Type A (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

this one is pretty funny but long.. the german engineer totally chokes on an english word at 6:10 minutes



_Modified by GTI Type A at 10:44 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTI Type A)*

ha



_Modified by abydielsgli at 12:51 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_It was nothing specail but i always liked the Cabrio comm... where thwey were just driving at night with the top down...

yeah me too. the song title is "pink moon" by Nick Drake


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 3URODUB2.0 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

i really dont mind seeing these again they make me laugh, espeially the one with the gti stuck in the tree


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

New Movies!!!!!!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

hot


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (sKasse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sKasse* »_
If people werent such *****, this could be a good post.. Who wouldnt want an archived list of VW commercials?

Theres a difference between a good post and an originial post. This has been done many times and most of them have gotten locked.


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

we have 2 of these threads going and people start a b*tchfest








anybody remember the one where the guy licks the door handle of the silver jetta?


----------



## 3URODUB2.0 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

wow, that "new gti-singing in the rain" is crazy!!! thats pretty sweet


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (GTIinTHErye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIinTHErye* »_anybody remember the one where the guy licks the door handle of the silver jetta?

yeah, Im still looking for that one, anybody find it, let me know the link so I can post it in the list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

love em! good idea to post em all. this should be added to the faq or somethin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BuddyChiefGuy (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_why don't you post in the other thread? or better yet, just don't post at all?
mmk?

Why are you always sooooo angry guy? Take a deep breath and exhale my friend. Everything gonna be irie!


----------



## 3URODUB2.0 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

(Gotta Watch!)
http://fastpurple.co.uk/corrad...e.mov

homemade for sure, funny as hell


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (bigmak)*


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (bootymac)*

What song is that in the Cabrio commercial?
And if anyone is wondering, the song in the UK MK5 Golf commercial is Mint Royale - Singing in the Rain (Fuzzygroove Mix)
Edit: Nevermind, got it.


_Modified by bootymac at 12:14 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## DoombaVW (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

hellz yeah, gotta love the old skool vids
good times, good memories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g0dfather7o7 (Dec 27, 2005)

my lord i remeber most of those comercials from when i was younger and wasent in the vw scene. those were my favorite car commercials and now its my favorite car company this is weird.


----------



## Foter (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (3URODUB2.0)*

VW commercials rule!! hah


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

TTT


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

good thread, I say we all ignore Bigmak and find great car commericals an post them. Because I want you to, thats why!


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

This was a good idea, keep them coming


----------



## Juice1.8t (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

whats the song in the wedding one


----------



## automan21 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (Juice1.8t)*

I love the gti in the tree one, I saw that one a the same morning I was going to pick mine up from the dealer.


----------



## avatar_re (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (automan21)*

Don't forget the rolling down windows one!
http://media.eurotuned.com/vwc...y.mov


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (avatar_re)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avatar_re* »_Don't forget the rolling down windows one!
http://media.eurotuned.com/vwc...y.mov


That one didnt work for me, its some kinda code


----------



## avatar_re (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (racingguy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racingguy13* »_
That one didnt work for me, its some kinda code









Save target as....


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (avatar_re)*

Got it workin now, with some new ones too!!


----------



## pilotboy17 (Dec 21, 2005)

i love these old commercials. i remember these even though i wasn't old enough to drive yet in some of commercials.


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

is that buster from arrested development in the mr. rabboto one?


----------



## VWH9011 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (edizzle)*

is that buster from arrested development in the mr. rabboto one?

The hand movements make it look like him, but i don't think so.

EDIT: it is Tony Hale
This is a great thred by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWH9011 at 11:15 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Oh yea those comm. are great does neone have the Toureag one where the guys are driving in the red jetta and get stuck in a pile of snow and then the same guys are dirving a Toureag and just blow through the snow....I miss that one...









Thats a good one, if any one has that they should post it.








Also if anyone has that passat 4motion commercial where the guy in the camry is doing 360's down the street wishing he had awd. that would be great to if someone could post it. 


_Modified by Mk4addict at 6:42 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

so funny, love the commercials


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (Mk4addict)*

Anyone notice the guy from the "unpimp" commercials is Slippery Pete from the Seinfield episode where George tries to save the Frogger arcade. 
GEORGE: I need an outlet!
SLIPPERY PETE: A what?
GEORGE: Holes! I need holes!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaway91)*

UNPIMP ZE AUTO


----------



## edizzle (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (jettaway91)*

peter stormare, usually plays a russain


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_UNPIMP ZE AUTO


----------



## rarehare2 (Jun 27, 2005)

The new ones are funny...unpimp ze auto


----------



## skiJeRZe (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm looking for the jetta commercial where a guy was test driving and he started yelling in excitement towards the salesman.


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (skiJeRZe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiJeRZe* »_I'm looking for the jetta commercial where a guy was test driving and he started yelling in excitement towards the salesman. 

OH YEAH, forgot about that one. Weren't there a couple more, like one with a bunch of guys and the sales man says something about the mileage and the guys are like "Road Trip!!"


_Modified by racingguy13 at 8:28 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

how about the one where the salesman talks about how fast the 1.8T is and tells the guy to pass people, and then he passes the highway patrol


----------



## BoraBmw (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_why don't you post in the other thread? or better yet, just don't post at all?
mmk?

U should become a moderator,Mak, your great at regulating the noobs


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIinTHErye* »_how about the one where the salesman talks about how fast the 1.8T is and tells the guy to pass people, and then he passes the highway patrol

Yeah, I think that is another one of the group we were talkin bout. I think there is that one, the one where the sales man tells the guy it'll pull him through the turn and the guy screams at him, and then the one where they talk about a road trip. I think those three are part of the same ad campaign. Need help finding these.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (3URODUB2.0)*

Touareg V8 Commecial:
http://video.google.com/videop...rcial
Multifunction Trip Computer:
http://video.google.com/videop...wagen
W12 Prototype:
http://video.google.com/videop...wagen


_Modified by vasillalov at 11:41 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (vasillalov)*

i love these commercials!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (mujjuman)*

Touareg commecial in Turkey:
http://video.google.com/videop...wagen
SUV Commecial in Brazil (MUST SEE):
http://video.google.com/videop...wagen

MK5 and MK1 (VERY COOL):
http://video.google.com/videop...wagen


_Modified by vasillalov at 11:50 PM 3-16-2006_


----------



## littlechina888 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (vasillalov)*

anyone have the commercial where the guy test driving a vw, feels the pull and laughs his a$$ off?


----------



## avatar_re (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (littlechina888)*

What about the wolfsburg edition commercial where they get chased by a bear? I think it was in 2001


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

damn you stole my thread idea!


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_damn you stole my thread idea!

I didnt really mean to steal your idea, just take it a little further and find a bunch of the old commercials we love and make a make-shift list.


----------



## natsilver (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

how about the one where you see a random guy washing/detailing a passat...toothbrushing the rims, etc then the real owner opens the door to his house to get the morning paper and is like..."what are you doing to my car!?" the random guy takes off running...


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (natsilver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natsilver* »_how about the one where you see a random guy washing/detailing a passat...toothbrushing the rims, etc then the real owner opens the door to his house to get the morning paper and is like..."what are you doing to my car!?" the random guy takes off running...

Added to "looking for" list


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

i love the vw commercials


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (MalakaiTran)*

Back to the 1st page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Here are the ones I have posted on my website...
Right Click Save As PLEASE...








Jetta - 'Autobahn'
*CLICK HERE*
Jetta - 'Cornering' 
*CLICK HERE*
Jetta - 'Shake' 
*CLICK HERE*
New Jetta - 'Airport' 
*CLICK HERE*
New Jetta - 'Independence Day' 
*CLICK HERE*
New Jetta - 'Duvet' 
*CLICK HERE*
New Jetta - 'Hosta' 
*CLICK HERE*
New Jetta - 'Khaki' 
*CLICK HERE*
New Beetle - 'Squares' 
*CLICK HERE*
Passat - 'Motion' 
*CLICK HERE*
Passat - 'Torque' 
*CLICK HERE*
Phaeton - 'Warp Speed' 
*CLICK HERE*
Toureg - 'Light' 
*CLICK HERE*
Toureg - 'Picture' 
*CLICK HERE*
It would be nice If some one could complie all of these together and host them all on one site. Also does any one know how to download the ones posted on google video or putfile. I would like to save those to my computer for later viewing...





























Jeremy


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*

mods - Sicky this please. ^^^^ I love that phaeton warp speed one! high quality







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
those should all be added to the first post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kcn0113 at 3:57 PM 3-17-2006_


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdongger* »_Here are the ones I have posted on my website...
Right Click Save As PLEASE...









AWESOME, thanks, Ill repost them on the first page tonight! That'll help with the "looking for" list.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_good thread, I say we all ignore Bigmak and find great car commericals an post them. Because I want you to, thats why!

I totally agree. The other post was about one commercial and it started people thinking about the old one. In an attempt to not get off topic this guy created this thread, which in return was money. If douchenozzle got off his high horse and took a step back and realized how good this thread is, he probably wouldn't have typed what he did. But... then again, the world would have ended, hell would've froze over and pigs would by flying ALL OVER THE PLACE.
In conclusion, 2 threads... both with their own topics. This is by far the better one because the OP had the time to post the links to all of them and is trying to find the rest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS. Hats are one-size-fit-all.


----------



## JettaJoey (Feb 2, 2002)

maybe this was not for the vw, but i think it was.
there is a guy standing in front of his jetta, looking at his jetta and looking at a bunch of pretty girls rolling by in their BMW, he looks at his jetta like "look at my car ladies" and they are driving a BMW.... 
it was hilarious, i think it was like "you have to own one to understand"


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (JettaJoey)*

OKAY found some "looking fors", added more commercials, and redid the list so that there is more of an organization to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (elements757)*

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (HRD GLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

Keep'em comin!!


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

can someone find the one with the mk4 golf/gtis that are all modded with spoilers and flames and ugly paint and then the golf at the end that has a tear comming out of its heald light and it says something like "some things are better left alone"


----------



## agoof25 (Dec 10, 2004)

gotta love vw.


----------



## mr-pmosh (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

I am the guy jumping over the shopping cart to save the jetta. I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (mr-pmosh)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

Does any one know how to rip the google video files, or does any one know how to capture flash movies and convert them to something else. VW has a bunch of new commercials on thier site, but they are all in flash and I cant figgure out how to get them onto my hard drive to save for later use.. 















Jeremy


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (GtiDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiDub* »_can someone find the one with the mk4 golf/gtis that are all modded with spoilers and flames and ugly paint and then the golf at the end that has a tear comming out of its heald light and it says something like "some things are better left alone"

Ive never seen that one, but defenitely adding it to the "lookin for" list


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (agoof25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoof25* »_gotta love vw.

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbogti6686 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

This thread is good. ive been wanting to see all the mk4 commercials, i havent seen them in forever.. and i still have yet to see a new gti commercial on tv


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Golf Da Da Da was MK III


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

nice vids


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Golf Da Da Da was MK III

I know thats why I put it in the <MKIV section (prior to MKIV)


----------



## skiJeRZe (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the compilation . Hubby and I had fun watching them. We both love the corners, shopping cart, and spread of joy


----------



## gmrivas (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (avatar_re)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avatar_re* »_Don't forget the rolling down windows one!
http://media.eurotuned.com/vwc...y.mov

NOOOO F ING WAY! I did not know about that!! time to show off to my friend who has a Mustang and thinks is the ****e, hey can your ford do this??

















_Modified by gmrivas at 1:55 AM 3-19-2006_


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (gmrivas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmrivas* »_NOOOO F ING WAY! I did not know about that!! time to show off to my friend who has a Mustang and thinks is the ****e, hey can your ford do this??
















Lol, the things you learn


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Back to the top


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

hosting on my server:
Crying Golf: CLICK ME


_Modified by ramza at 3:12 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (ramza)*

TTT, still trying to figgure out how to save some of these streaming videos to my desktop... Also I am looking for the new MKV passat commercials. I know they are on VW website, but they are in flash and I cant download them...
jeremy


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (ramza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramza* »_hosting on my server:
Crying Golf: CLICK ME

_Modified by ramza at 3:12 PM 3-19-2006_

All I got was sound on this one. Is there a special .dll or codec or what ever they are called that I need to download to watch this...
















Jeremy


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdongger* »_
All I got was sound on this one. Is there a special .dll or codec or what ever they are called that I need to download to watch this...
















Jeremy

X2


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdongger* »_TTT, still trying to figgure out how to save some of these streaming videos to my desktop... Also I am looking for the new MKV passat commercials. I know they are on VW website, but they are in flash and I cant download them...
jeremy

I found them once, Ill find them again and post them up


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdongger* »_
All I got was sound on this one. Is there a special .dll or codec or what ever they are called that I need to download to watch this...
















Jeremy

worked fine for me...i'm on a mac so i don't know


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Bump for more info...
Jeremy


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*

TTT...


----------



## TwoPntZero (Feb 16, 2005)

omg, the passengers wanted was hilarious


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (TwoPntZero)*

bump ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (Juice1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice1.8t* »_whats the song in the wedding one

J Ralph- One Million Miles Away.. good tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone have the Jetta Wolfsburg commercial from 2001 that had the two sketchy europeans at the gas station invinting the couple to their car club meetings?
That one was the best.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (teqniq)*

bump


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

Up up and away...
Jeremy


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*

ttt
Really would like to find some more commercials...








Jeremy


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

at work bump


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

The Polo bomb one was a hoax ad.








http://observer.guardian.co.uk....html
Other than that, those are some great commercials!


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (borline)*

Anybody have info on the other "looking for" commercials????


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Any word on the new passat commercials in a non flash format...
Jeremy


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (jdongger)*

id like to see the 20th anniversary gti commercial where the guy pulls up in the yellow 20th ae, and tells the attendant to fill it up. the attendant goes, full it up with premium? he goes, na the super will be fine. "Really. The SUPER." they exchange 3 or 4 silent looks back and forth, and the guy goes... ah ah okay yeah, the premium.
the attendant gets all giddy and gets to it.

anybody know where i can find that one?


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (cky3k)*








wow, never heard of that one before.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Finding these videos is tough! 
Don't think this has been posted...but here it is:
Jetta: "Get up and Go" Movie
Passat: "5 Second Rule" Movie 
MK1 Golf: "The Right Stuff"  Movie
Not sure if this is real...
Jetta: "Get Away with It" Movie



_Modified by SurferbobGolf at 4:34 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (jdongger)*

ttt.. Still on the hunt, these ******* are hard to find...
Jeremy


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

try downloading the divx and xvid codecs... maybe one of the two will allow the crying golf ad to be played...


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

great thread !


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i know of a few commercials from mexico i believe... with speedy gonzalez in them, ill try and find them again.
but this thread is awesome, its weird how i remember all of the american commercials and i was never even a VW fan until this year.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

MKV commercials from mexico:
get away car http://youtube.com/watch?v=vnBrBhyIHuc
pretty fast http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y7aDtNFBzmw
cats http://youtube.com/watch?v=ImSmCeUgJSI


_Modified by KyleCrish at 6:40 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

polo ad http://youtube.com/watch?v=tFYk3dleqZ0
"bubble boy" teaser commercial http://youtube.com/watch?v=ox655_y_S8Y
new golf commercial http://youtube.com/watch?v=p8Fg3Ygntko 
"tiny woman" polo commercial http://youtube.com/watch?v=BfTurdyrUvA
asian golf r32 commercial http://youtube.com/watch?v=tKliBmpgtXA
german golf r32 commercial http://youtube.com/watch?v=jTel6nQOOmk
"for boys who were men already" german MKV gti commercial http://youtube.com/watch?v=wBCVStguapg
hope none of these were reposts..


_Modified by KyleCrish at 6:51 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

Wow, thanks for all the new commercials. Will post them on first post soon!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (racingguy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racingguy13* »_Wow, thanks for all the new commercials. Will post them on first post soon!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem man, i love finding things like these.


----------



## racingguy13 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

First Post Updated w/ new movies complements of KyleCrish


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (racingguy13)*

Up up and way, still looking for the b6 passat commercials...








Jeremy


----------



## EPWolfy18T (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

I'd love to see the one for the Wolfsburg with the guy at the gas station asking to "check out cars"


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (EPWolfy18T)*

bump, yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (kcn0113)*

Up Up and Awayyyyyyyy!!!!!
OH SNAP...








Jeremy


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

right click & save


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (rpmjunky)*

bump time!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passaturge (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

Anyone have a link for the 2001 Jetta WE commercial where the guy's passenger tee's off a bear in the woods, and they have to make a quick getaway. I remember seeing it years ago and laughing. 
just curious


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (passaturge)*

the one where the guy licks the car lol


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (3URODUB2.0)*

Good post. I always like the GTI in the tree one.


----------



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (Royale5)*

What about the Rabbit commercials??
birds and the bees - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMpoBL5LZGM
WiFi - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8EQ8HRTSlQ


----------



## dub518 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

COO THREAD


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (dub518)*

Big Day got me into listening to J. Ralph. I wanted to know who did the music and found it.
I also like the David Elsewhere MKV GTI commercial alot "Singin in the Rain"


----------



## YFZRACER (Nov 24, 2005)

The polo commercial with the bomb is not volkswagen produced. The makers are getting sued for it, lol. Still pretty funny though.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (YFZRACER)*

When the new beetle 1.8t's came out they had the Turbonium commercial....I dunno about any1 else but I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCb5PrFTQEg


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

My Favorite = Kleiner GTI (Little GTI), 30 years old
Sung to the tune of "Little GTO" by Ronnie and the Daytonas? Only in German lyrics
I can only find the lryics now 
http://blog.hemmings.com/index...e-gti/


_Modified by Old_School at 7:39 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

Just found this one for the golf/rabbit....shows mk1's,mk3's,mk4's...its cute lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Fg3Ygntko


----------



## Special_ED (May 25, 2005)

these are good


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

Here's a "generic" VW Commerical or Motivational video...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDtDt5Aoq-s&eurl=
first time i've come across this video. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

VW commercials from Europe.
VW Polo (U.K.) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1kFgJUOa8A&eurl=
VW Golf (U.K.) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAHq0cDCb_s&eurl=
VW Golf Mk1 & MkV (U.K./Germany) -- http://youtube.com/watch?v=RvjFEAyAyyY&eurl=
VW Fox (Germany) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAQ_JC7BjPo&eurl=
^ ^ ^ ^
any body here who could translate that for us?








VW Passat B6 (Germany) -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWuHJHLkZhw&NR
VW Passat B5.5 (U.S.??) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMVVkoP5Ygw&eurl=



_Modified by 56-okrasa at 1:37 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (56-okrasa)*

Anyone see the new "Safe Happens" passat commercials???? I think they are brand new and are just airing this week...watch tv!! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWH9011 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

Just watched them all again....It will never get old.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (dub518)*

Favorite VW ads from the "Volkswagen Does It Again" era, if anyone can find them:
Rabbit: the art collector ("Of course I own a Rabbit. Why bother with a mere copy when you can have the _original?"_), the Wilt Chamberlain ad (this time he _can_ fit in a VW!), the Scotsman complaining about the cost of diesel fuel (Lahst year I had ta buy _twooo_ whole tankfuls!")
Dasher: the hosuewife who saves money and spends it on. . . "Food!"








Jetta: "It doesn't look like a Volkswagen!" "Well, what's that got to do with anything?" 



_Modified by Blue Golfer at 4:34 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Old_School)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old_School* »_My Favorite = Kleiner GTI (Little GTI), 30 years old
Sung to the tune of "Little GTO" by Ronnie and the Daytonas? Only in German lyrics


Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Go to this page.
http://www.vw.co.za/downloads/tv-commercials/
Official VW South Africa site. My faves are all of the 'Bus' ads. But I think 'taste test' is the best.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! Thanks to all for the memories...
Here's an assignment: Years ago, there was an ad "blooper" reel (VHS) floating around VWoA - had great bits, like D. Hoffman (at @ 20 years old) flubbing a "where's the engine" ad, and my fave, the "Dad" flubbing an early F-nugen ad (even dropped the f-bomb). I'd love to find that again!
J


----------



## euskadi71 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (2VWatatime)*

Anyone see the new "Safe Happens" passat commercials???? I think they are brand new and are just airing this week...watch tv!! lol 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes! I just saw one where 2 women are driving in a passat talking about the "safe happens" vw jetta commercial then.......POW!!!!!!!

Predictable...... but still intense! That passenger got ROCKED!


_Modified by euskadi71 at 11:14 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (56-okrasa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56-okrasa* »_Here's a "generic" VW Commerical or Motivational video...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDtDt5Aoq-s&eurl=
first time i've come across this video. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this commercial is awesome!! definitly didnt expect a vw car commercial to come out with something like this! pretty bold! i love it


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (2VWatatime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2VWatatime* »_Wow! Thanks to all for the memories...
Here's an assignment: Years ago, there was an ad "blooper" reel (VHS) floating around VWoA - had great bits, like D. Hoffman (at @ 20 years old) flubbing a "where's the engine" ad, and my fave, the "Dad" flubbing an early F-nugen ad (even dropped the f-bomb). I'd love to find that again!
J

I saw the Dustin Hoffman ad on a TV show showing actors who later became famous in old commercials. He opens the front lid of a Fastback to show the trunk, then he opens the rear to show the motor. . . and finds another trunk!







He walks away in confusion, and the title reads, "Your VW dealer will show you where the motor is." Classic stuff!


_Modified by Blue Golfer at 2:29 AM 9-28-2006_


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

haha that sounds like it'd be pretty funny!


----------



## dj_swim (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

Can anyone tell me the name/title/artist of that "Birds and the Bees" song from the rabbit commercial?
It'd be much appreciated
-Swim


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

"The Birds and the Bees" by Patrick and Eugene


----------



## dj_swim (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

Thanks Doug.... now I've been searching for it and can't find a place where I can legally download it. I don't mind paying, but I'm putting together a CD for my new Rabbit, and it just won't be complete without this song... any recommendations?


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (dj_swim)*

haha yea, that song would be prime. well i found it on itunes for $0.99. thats probably your best bet as far as legalities and quality. you can download it for free on limewire too if you want. post up your video when you're done!! 


_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 1:58 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## AggiePilot (Oct 4, 2006)

what about the Touareg ad where the guy is on a test drive and sees an ex girlfriend and he makes the salesman get in the floor of the car? 
some of these old commercials are why i started looking a vw's in the first place. this is a great post. 
here is the link to the Touareg ad with the snow. 
http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en


_Modified by AggiePilot at 9:47 AM 10-8-2006_


----------



## dj_swim (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (AggiePilot)*

Got it! http://www.djdownload.com (Not an ad, this is just where I found it)
I'm not a big iTunes fan so I had to look elsewhere, and this is where I got it... just an FYI... I drove to get coffee this morning while listening to it... great driving song as well, the full version is pretty interesting, will make you feel like you missed out only hearing what was in the commercial...
-Swim


----------



## Polar Foil (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Old_School)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old_School* »_My Favorite = Kleiner GTI (Little GTI), 30 years old
Sung to the tune of "Little GTO" by Ronnie and the Daytonas? Only in German lyrics
I can only find the lryics now 
http://blog.hemmings.com/index...e-gti

Anyone have a link to the original GTI commercial where they put new words to the tune of "no particular place to go" by chuck berry? Something like, "Drivin' along in my GTI, my baby sittin' by my side, something something something something, with no particular place to go..."


----------



## randomusername (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't believe this has been posted. It's the Passat B5 ad I call "The Chase".
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lSscCgcFtM0


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (randomusername)*

And don't forget. . . .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpWgs98iBGk&NR
An oldie but goodie from 1969!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Commercials we love!! KEEP IT GOING! (racingguy13)*

There's Two threads? You whiners can't be serious! "Oh no, another thread!! Wah!" 
Anyway, to the original poster: Are you still updating the first post for this thread? You should, it's awesome.
You should put these up if they've been found: The chase, Turbonium, Fluffy little clouds, less flower more power, the 4 motion one for passat with the ice dancing taurus and that's all I can think of. Seriously, update the first post, it's sweet, also maybe ask these guys:
http://www.hvwc.org/movies/
Since when is more then one thread a problem? Don't talk here anymore if you're going to be babies. where's that damn crying smily.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_An oldie but goodie from 1969!









that is sooo awesome!!
*bump* this thread for quality!


_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 7:27 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

I havent been able to find the "away alone" touareg comercial
I have acouple of really cool phaeton vids but i cant find them online. if i could host them somewhere i would post them for all.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (bill1975)*

Does anyone remember the MKIV GLI commercial where a little boy has an significantly larger right foot and is sitting at his desk at school and trips someone, and then IIRC, he is older goes to the bowling alley too and has trouble finding a pair of shoes that work for him because his right foot is so much bigger, then it goes to him in a Platinum Grey GLI and says something about finally finding where your right foot belongs. I have been looking for it forever and have had no luck, but it was a hilarious commercial! 
This thread may be old, but is one of the best on the Vortex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

